# Wreath advice



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd add more orange personally but I think it looks great. I dig the green lights!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Good job. Your wreathe is pretty. I like the lights.

Maybe a couple of orange spiders/worms (?). JMO which isn't worth much since I am not very crafty. 

I attempted to make a wreath like that a couple years ago, using recycled materials, and it turned out pretty good I think. I gave it to a co-worker and she liked it. I re-cycled a line green and purple tutu from the thrift store. 

Marie


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for your advice!  

I agree it needs some orange, will keep an eye out in the shops for orange bugs. Or maybe add some orange mesh tube.

Reading your comment just made me realise I have a black and green tutu that I'm never going to wear, I could have recycled that! Maybe I'll make another...

Thanks again


----------

